# Hey dudes: j16 cooler mount question



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey guys,

Read through EVERY carolina skiff modification on here and only saw a brief mention of a cooler mount. The cardinal sin is to drill into the decks. Read something about those cutting boards from walmart being able to be epoxied to the deck. Was wondering if making cooler chocks out of those wouldn't be too tough. Want to mount igloo 70 qt with cushion and attach a DIY hand truck grab bar to her. All comments, questions or point and laughs are welcome. Thanks dudes. -Cap


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

There is a tried and true method to mounting to the floor. Drill the hole, put an allen key in a drill with the short end making an "L". Insert the "L" into the hole and break up the foam. Vac out the foam and fill in the cavity with thickened epoxy.

This gives you a real nice bite for screw and no place for water to intrude. I did it on my CS and on my core floor SUV.

I also fill old screw holes that way as well.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Dude. Genius. I can't tell you how many forum posts I've read about carolina skiff decks an I've NEVER read that one.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I have epoxy and balloons and can help you if you like...I live Hypuloxo and 95... 

You should check out carolinaskiffowners.com, I was a member there when I had my CS and thats where I learned the trick.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Will for sure take you up on that man. Seriously appreciate it. The mullet pods are starting to get thick out here, lost a 38-39" snook at the boat side two nights ago. Would have been the first fish on the skiff. Lost many many big snook but haven't wanted a picture that had in a while haha. Names Cap I'm located just a touch south of you in Boynton.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

sent you a pm


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Me, personally, I would never drill a whole on my boat to mount a cooler.  I use a cabinet liner from Wal-Mart or Publix.  Cut slightly larger than the base of my cooler with regular scissors.  Cooler doesn't move at all with just a few water bottles in it.  I trailer 91-99 miles @ 70 mph to fish and have never lost a cooler sitting on a liner.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

GTSR has read very attentively and a good memory. That is the ONLY way to fill holes.

I use the peel and stick rubber anti-slip trailer fender steps. Cut to fit the corners of your cooler and set it in place.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I turned Lowtide onto the Kennedy Tie Downs and he ordered some.... Its nice to fasten down a cooler if it is going to be a bemch seat....


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey dudes I appreciate the info. But yeah the cooler is going to be a seat and it's going to have a grab bar on it so I don't think the sticky pads are going to cut it. GTSR has been super helpful and is going to help a new skiff guy out as he's a local and a crucial dude. Thanks for the info though


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Just buy the new Yeti hopper. No holes needed! Just wear it like a satchel!

;D

Sorry had too!

Andy


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Haha GZ1 what's funny is I actually make soft fish bag coolers and have been for the last three years cept mine only cost a hundo haha


----------

